# Caravel itus



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I was looking for an Arrarex Caravel in the Wanted section - and whilst no-one here wanted to part with one there always seems to be ones on sale on eBay.it

Monitoring what was for sale, and with frequent use of Google Translate, I watched and waited for quite a while - as I was eager to get my hands on a great condition early Arrarex version (ideally, using Francesco's numbering, a 1.0) - with the metal rotary controls on the back [metal rotary at the top to release the kettle, and metal rotary at the bottom to adjust the temp].

This little number appeared - in almost perfect condition. It's quite impressive that something older than I am is in such great shape. OK, I had to pay a little more for it than I'd hoped but definitely worth it.



















I bought a naked portafilter and spare seal set from Brooks, along with one of his 0.25mm baskets.... this lot also "wasn't cheap"! - but obviously necessary!

Just to prepare for arrival I also designed and 3D printed a 43mm tamper:










...but also ordered a proper one from the guy in Australia mentioned by@dfk41

This 'proper' one arrived this week - and when using it the handle fell off!!!! For some very odd reason the screw thread in the handle was much smaller than the threaded hole in the base - so the handle had just been glued on with what looked and smelt like Evostick.... not impressed!










... back to the plastic one!

Anyway - really enjoying using it, drinking the espresso/risttetto it's producing. Wife doesn't get it.... when I have a nice E61 DB sitting there, why I want to play with the Caravel - but it's certainly fun and the espresso is definitely very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, I almost forgot - being me, I obviously couldn't resist adding a PID controller as well.

All done in a completely non-intrusive way - the Caravel plugs into the box and the box plugs into the mains. The temp probe is height adjustable and is sitting just off the bottom of the kettle, fully immersed in hot water.

There's an on/off switch on the controller box too - which bypasses the PID and just powers the machine permanently.

Have it set to 95c which it holds very nicely - and as it doesn't have cold water pumped into the kettle when you pull a shot, controlling the temp is remarkably simple for it.










Anyone fancy a MrShades PID kit for open boiler machines??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MrShades said:


> I was looking for an Arrarex Caravel in the Wanted section - and whilst no-one here wanted to part with one there always seems to be ones on sale on eBay.it
> 
> Monitoring what was for sale, and with frequent use of Google Translate, I watched and waited for quite a while - as I was eager to get my hands on a great condition early Arrarex version (ideally, using Francesco's numbering, a 1.0) - with the metal rotary controls on the back [metal rotary at the top to release the kettle, and metal rotary at the bottom to adjust the temp].
> 
> ...


Lovely looking machine. Might helicoil be an option to repair the tamper?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Great condition early example Mr Shades.

Tempted by the PID. How much do they run to and is the wiring readily removable if you just want to use the Caravel with its original thermostat?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Jollybean said:


> Great condition early example Mr Shades.
> Tempted by the PID. How much do they run to and is the wiring readily removable if you just want to use the Caravel with its original thermostat?


Thanks...

I'm not sure what the price of the PID would be yet - probably similar to the Gaggia kits as the parts are almost the same, but slightly fewer. If I did it as a self assembly kit then it reduces my time and hence costs - but probably something like £85 shipped in the UK.

You can either just flick the switch on the side of the box - and the power is then permanently on to the machine (with original temp control, but the PID display will still show kettle temp); or just remove the temp probe (it clips over the side of the kettle, like you'd put a biro in a pocket) and plug the machine directly into the mains and it's back to standard - it'd take 15s

I built this one just for fun and to see how the Caravel behaved with a PID - but may put kits out there if there's interest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You can see the clip on sensor (height adjustable) and the plug/socket that the Caravel plugs in to here - that's it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I know it's early days for you with the Caravel but how does the output with the PID compare to just using the original thermostat. My current method is to let it come to a rolling boil and then wait a couple of minutes to pull the shot

They are great little machines. I love how you can strip them down with virtually no tools and very well engineered. Mine is older than me too ?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Jollybean said:


> I know it's early days for you with the Caravel but how does the output with the PID compare to just using the original thermostat. My current method is to let it come to a rolling boil and then wait a couple of minutes to pull the shot
> 
> They are great little machines. I love how you can strip them down with virtually no tools and very well engineered. Mine is older than me too ?


 To be honest, I've been using it without the PID - and using the stat (bimetallic thingy) - but it seems to have a fairly large dead-band, though I've not measured it yet. So - certainly more consistent extractions than using the machine as standard, unless properly temp surfing! I still need to mess with temp settings more though.

The "rolling boil, turn off and wait 2 mins" options is certainly a good one - but I wanted some way of leaving it on, allow the WHOLE machine and metal to come up to a good constant temp and then pulling a shot (OK, it's still v difficult to get the cylinder, piston, PF up to temp).

With the open kettle, the water has little choice but to just boil at 100c (or just under)... it won't go higher (to do so would need an enclosed boiler, and then generating pressure).

If all you're doing is - turning on, waiting for rolling boil, do some preheating blank pulls, turn off - wait 2 mins - pull a shot, turn off until next time - then a PID probably isn't going to help much if at all. You can just vary your wait time until you get something you like. If you want to leave it on for a while and make multiple shots then it'd probably help. I have noticed that the kettle takes a LONG time to cool when it has a goodly amount of water in it. 2 mins would probably see it drop about 1-2c

When I get the chance, I'll use the PID controller as a digital temp gauge and see how much the standard machine swings - and also what difference a 2 min cool makes in real temp etc.

As you mentioned - the Engineering of this thing is amazing. It's so wonderfully simple, and the fact that you can strip it without tools makes it great fun. It's all very nicely made too, my piston is lovely and shiny and a joy to remove and fiddle with. I'm suffering from a slight lack of crema at the moment after Molykote-ing the piston seals.... don't think I really needed to, by Francesco said it was a good idea so I thought I'd try it. Will take a few more shots to get rid of the stuff now!!!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the very detailed reply Mr S. I usually only need to make one shot at a time as I am the only coffee drinker in the house normally. I do leave it on for 45 minutes or so to heat up well through a few cycles and then temp surf from there. Would be very interested in the temp drop results if you get a chance to play sometime.

Have fun with it. At least you have a good excuse to use it a lot to make sure the molycote wears off!


----------

